# Millville Bottle Works.........



## woody (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a couple of bottles that my neighbor gave me that I know nothing about.
 They are embossed: Millville Bottle Works 1888 This Bottle Not To Be Sold.
 On the base is a W in a circle.
 Does anybody know anything about these???


----------



## woody (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a picture of the stopper.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 31, 2004)

Woody they don't look too old and all I can find on that trade mark is "Wheaton" since 1946.
 TCW
 TCW Co 1888
 and WHEATON would be since 1920
 I see  there are years misssing but that's how Julian Toulouse (bottles & their makers) says, unless I copied it wrong


----------



## vtspring (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if these could be asociated with the millville fruit jar(whitalls patent june 18th 1861) see the red book of fruit jars #2179 to #2188.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Woody, I had the first impression that Dave had, especially with the 'W' on the base. The wire for the stoppers also looks 'recent'. How's  the condition of the rubber on the stopper? Is it dried or cracked? Nice looking, but I agree with David, not pre-1900.


----------



## woody (Mar 31, 2004)

The rubber is in good shape, Norm, and I do believe it is some sort of repro produced at the Wheaton Glass works in Millville, New Jersey.

 1888 is the year the glass works came into existence, Millville Glass Works.

 Has anyone ever seen these, what I will call, reproduction bottle before????
 I'm familiar with their mini Wheaton reproduction bottles, but I've never seen any like these before.


----------



## Bluebelle (Apr 17, 2004)

Gorgeous!!! I'd say definitely Wheaton, reproduction or special edition. Wheaton made some special bottles for their collectors clubs which weren't available to the general public, also made some special commemoratives for private companies celebrating their anniversaries etc. I've a lot of Wheatons, but the Wheaton collectors web site hasn't been available last time I checked, and on ebay, I haven't seen many Wheatons except the miniatures and occasionally one of the larger ones.


----------



## Botman (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Woody
 In the 1970s I worked at the Wheaton Glass Company in Millville, New Jersey. We made many different kinds of glassware including Avon bottles Presidential Bottles and historical Reproductions, but I don't recall having seen the production of your two finds during the time I worked there.
 Botman


----------



## kimmelissa (Jul 9, 2006)

New to the bottle collecting here as well. My sis in law has the same bottle only brown with a white porcelain stopper. The rubber seems in good shape. the glass has lots of bubbles. Looks authentic. We took it to the antiques road show but they couldnt identify it to be authentic or where it originated. There is one for sale by gypsy on the auction forum. Was wondering what the value is myself. This is  a pic I borrowed for the auction forum to give you an idea of what it looks like. On the porcelain stopper it has GEM PHILA USA. Thanks for your help! Melissa


----------



## capsoda (Jul 9, 2006)

The style stopper was patented by Martin Landenberger in 1901 and wasn't very popular. The only known example was amber.

 I'd say they were repoductions to celebrate Millville's anniversary but I could be wrong.


----------



## capsoda (May 24, 2007)

Hey Mac, Welcome to the forum. Are your Millville bottles Amber or aqua? The two bottles in question are in colors that are know as fantasy colors and were not common in the 1800s and probably not until the late 1920s. No one is sugesting that all Millville bottles are reproductions but the two in question most likely are.


----------



## woody (May 24, 2007)

Yes, please post some pictures, if you can.


----------



## logueb (May 25, 2007)

Woody, I have one of the dark green ones.  I believe that I picked it up at the Rome Bottle show in the 80's.  I was told that it was produced in the original mold. This thing is slick, the embossing is weak, there is no wear , and the color just doesn't feel right for the time period.  I'll try to get some pics to post. I also would like to see a pic of those bottles that came from under that house also.


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Woody, Sorry that it took so long to locate the Millville.  It appears to be the same as yours.


----------



## logueb (Jun 11, 2007)

Close up of the embossing.  Hard to get agood pic.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 17, 2013)

I found one these today at a group shop.  It is a very conniving repro at first glance.  They found a way to make the seam almost disappear from the lip, but the one I saw still had the seam ever so faint.
 The dead giveaway that it is a repro is the stippling on the base.


----------

